# HUNTING-Weapons of Choice and Critters you chase



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Just curious as to how many avid hunters are a part of MIMB. I usually hunt deer and hog during the season and ringneck dove and quail during their seasons.
Weapons of choice: Browning A-Bolt II Stainless Stalker .280 Rem 4.5 x 14 Leupold VX III illuminated reticle-Beanfield rifle..good elk and sheep medicine.
Browning A-Bolt II Micro Hunter 7MM-08 Rem 2 1/2 x 8 Leupold Vari-X III My favorite rifle for deer & hog. Easy to manuver in a tree stand or hike with all day. Out to 360yds, she brings home the meat.
Now to my sweetheart...Browning Auto-5 Light 20 ga. 26" Invector choke. I've owned a few wing guns in my day but nothing is as easy to master as this one.

I have a"few" more rifles and shotguns in the ol' safe but these are my faves.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Mostly deer, hogs, doves and ducks.

My 06 is my baby. It is a Savage 110 with a Timney trigger and Leupold 3-9 VX-II. It is not a fancy high dollar setup but it is the most accurate rifle I have ever shot. With my handloads it will shoot sub 1/4" groups at 100 yards. When the shots are shorter and especially for hogs, I like to use my Marling 1895G in 45-70 with 2-7 Nikon. For wingshooting, I use a Winchester 1300. My favorite, though, is my bow. There is nothing quite like getting it done with a bow. I also have my bodyguard with me anytime I go in the woods. It is a Ruger Super Redhawk 7.5" barrel .454 Casull. She is very comforting to have around and will put a hog down with authority.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well if omammy an bilary get their way we will all be hunting with sticks( google unsmallarmstreatyclinton) this is some scary sh-t my freind


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Deer mostly with my lever action 336C Marlin 30-30, fixed 4X Leupold. 

I have several centerfire calibers, 300 WM, 30-06, 25-06, .223 all in different configurations, (bolt, semi-auto) and different power scopes but in the end, it's always my trusty "dirty thirty" I carry to the woods. I always say "I've shot at every deer I've killed with it"


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Taurus Judge with slugs... If your not close its not fair.. Anyone can hit something that doesnt know your there... But to put some fear into an animal and then hit it.. Now thats sporting...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Spring Turkey is my Bread & Butter. So, iys tough to beat my ol' 870 Super Mag Remington.

When I chase Deer, I usually opt for the PSE Carrerra, with the Orion Cam, Muzzy ZE arrow rest. If I tote a rifle, none other than my Marlin 30-30 will do.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A little White tale hunting My fav is Partridge hunting Ijust got a brittany to try and train (my first) my old Win 12 GA Pump is the choice fo me for the second year in a row we are goin Moose Huntin Gona try for a big one this time if we can. .308 bolt for that.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I mostly deer hunt but also black bear,ringnecks,rabbit,ground hogs my weapon of choice is the hoyt but love useing the 460 smith for gun season on deer the rest of my arsonal is rem.870,rem.300ultramag,rem.30.06pump,and the 22 marlin for the tree rats lol.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

deer mathews DXT and ruger 300wm and two legged deer with the skin pistol


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Gosh, I hadn't even thought about the bow portion since I haven't pulled it out of mothballs in 2 years...PSE Firestorm X...think I'll pull her out and start practicing again. If only this d%#m ATV didn't take up so much free time!!!


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

You might want to check snoopes.com first before posting this kind of stuff..



rmax said:


> well if omammy an bilary get their way we will all be hunting with sticks( google unsmallarmstreatyclinton) this is some scary sh-t my freind


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

If it's furry and in season i'm always willing to go hunting for it. Deer,rabbit,moose,bear and the occasional stray cat. If i'm hunting anything where i might have to shoot over 300 yards I use my good old Weatherby 30-06 with a 4.5-14 simmons. My favorite gun is my .450 bushmaster I use it for pretty much anything..it puts a wooping on coyotes from 200-250 yards.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I hunt what ever manely deer with my mathewes bow or my ruger 30-06


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

chasin ducks is my game..... i have 2 guns depends on the situation 1st is my trusty browning bps 12 guage and the 2nd is winchester sx2 chokes interchange .. love them both and they have culled some birds out of the heard...........


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i normally just hunt deer and am going to try to hunt hog this summer.

weapons of choice:

blackpowder: 45-70
Rifle: Remington .260


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

My go to's are-

Whitetail- Remington M700 30-06 w/ Leupold 3x9
Coyote,Bobcat,Piggies- Remington M700 Bull Barreled 22-250 w/ Leupold 6.5x20
Dove/Duck- Beretta AL 390 Silver Mallard 12 gauge
Speckled Trout, Redfish, or Flounder- a couple of Shimano Curados on AllStar Rods
Cans- Bushmaster M4 A3 223/5.56 or Kimber Custom TLE II 1911 45 cal.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

whitetail deer and ducks and doves. 
Rifle of choice is a 300 short action ultra mag wit sme hot reloads zeise 3-9x50. 
wing gun is jus a plain ol bennelli nova 3 1/2 wit full choke. have many mre rifles and shot guns bt these r my weapons of choice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rem 700 .270 w/ tasco worldclass scope. For the price, you can't beat this rifle or scope. It's extremely accurate, every year.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ruger hawkeye 300wsm with Nikon pro staff 3x9x50, ruger compact 7mm08 nikon 3x9x40


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Winchester Model 70 in 7mm Rem. Mag topped with a 3x9x50 Nikon ProStaff BDC for my "bean field" hunting...500yrds and their toast.

Remington 7400 .270 with Leupold VX-lll wrapped in camo for my "woods" hunting.

Remington 870 Express .12ga for my Dove/Quail gun

Browning Gold Hunter .12ga as my "Duck Slayer"


----------



## scrooge (Aug 20, 2010)

Deer, mostly is my hunting choice with.

Excaliber Vortex Crossbow

Remington 1100 12ga. rifled barrel leupold scope

Thompson 50 cal. Omega inline muzzleloader bushnell scope


----------



## Trackcutter (Aug 6, 2010)

Kangaroo,Wallaby,Rabbit,Deer

Rem 30-06,Harrington & Richardson 12 ga(Kicks both ends),Anshutz .22,


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for the responses...even from TASMANIA!!! Ya gotta' love it!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

deer- ruger 7 mag stainless steel barrel with synthetic stock, nikon prostaff scope

squrrial- 17 hmr

amardillo- my homemade diller killer spear


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Bowtech Patriot VFT (bow) Deer/hogs 
Ruger 7 mag stainless/synthetic (rifle) Deer/hogs 
Traditions 50 cal nickel/synthetic (muzzle loader) Deer/hogs 
Remington 1100 12ga (shot gun) Critters with wings

Bunch of other stuff but these are the ones you will most likely see in my hands in the woods.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my hands !!!!!!! bwhahaha


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

White tails and hogs are my game but i only like to shoot once and not chase a blood trail so my h&r 45-70 does the trick with 405 grain pushing the hunk of lead through it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

a question for those of you with a crossbow. can one of yall tell me the range on an average crossbow. i have a food plot i made up for this season for a tricky buck that has been creeping by every yr n its a short plot w a stream between it and my stand, but i was thinking of trying a crossbow on it. furthest shot will b between 60 n 70yrds(estimate)


----------



## scrooge (Aug 20, 2010)

byrd said:


> a question for those of you with a crossbow. can one of yall tell me the range on an average crossbow. i have a food plot i made up for this season for a tricky buck that has been creeping by every yr n its a short plot w a stream between it and my stand, but i was thinking of trying a crossbow on it. furthest shot will b between 60 n 70yrds(estimate)


Wide open question but I think it would depend on what crossbow you have,with my Excaliber Vortex with 200lb pull I have shot and killed deer at 40yds but I generally would not shoot at one any farther than that,however that's just me, I think it would shoot up to 50yds or little more. JMO


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*My Hunting...*

Well i do alot of waterfowling...Geese, snows my favorite...Ducks....i also a bow hunter of 37 years and have gotten into crossbow hunting in the last few years...seems hockey and motocross has taken a toll of my old bones..and the bow does a job on my shoulders ...My favorite waterfowling gun is the Benelli SB1....awsome and fast...my crossbows a Quad 400 with scope and crank and i shoot ics Beman thunderbolts and Muzzy 125's..and my choice of sabot shotgun is the moss 500 all camo'd up....rifled barreled and shooting Remington sabots.....Muddie49

I've shot my xbow up to 50 yards only at targets...and it hits like a mule...i don't get or take them kinda shots at deer...i keep it inside 35 yards...Muddie49


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Bowtech Patriot VFT (bow) Deer/hogs
> Ruger 7 mag stainless/synthetic (rifle) Deer/hogs
> Traditions 50 cal nickel/synthetic (muzzle loader) Deer/hogs
> Remington 1100 12ga (shot gun) Critters with wings
> ...


 Just added a H&R 45-70 today.In MS we can use these to hunt deer with during primitive weapon season.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats a popular round for primative .. but that thing packs a punch


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Where to start....

Deer/hogs-browning .270 automatic, .260 rem ruger compact, winchester m70 in .300wsm, 30-30, remington model 700 bdl in 30-06.

Squirrels/rabbits-old mossberg .410 pump i found at a local gun show ($85), remington 1100 3 in. Mag, ruger 10/22.

Also like to stalk pigs with my smith & wesson m&p 15t ar-15.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

my buddy said he just got a crossbow and he said it would nail tacks at 50 yrds all day long so i say you could but i forget what kind he got


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Deer, Hoyt mainly or 300WSM every now and then when I wanna see carnage.

Hog, Hoyt or 17cal sometimes a Smokepole during small game on WMA's

Ducks, Stoeger P-350 pump 12ga. with 3 1/2" or 11-87 Super Mag.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

For deer, I have a winchester 300 mag, and a remington 30-06.
For duck, I have a remington model 11 12g auto and a Charles Dally 12g auto... 

I also have a bear compound bow, a couple 22's and for hunting the idiot that breaks into my house, 40cal pistol on my side of the bed and 9mm on my wifes side of the bed...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

gun nut !!!! bwhahahahah


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Deer/Hogs- closer range Remington 700 30-06 with Redfield 4x12x56, farther off Weatherby 300 ultra mag with Leupold 4x12x_

Birds- Remington 1100 .20 gauge OR grandpa's old brazil made break-over .12

Varmits- Savage .17 HMR with decent Tasco scope OR Marlin .22 open sights

Got a whole mess of other guns in the cabinet but these are my favorite ones


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Savage 308 with Harris Bi-Pod for anything big or far away
CVA Kodiak Magnum .50 for black-powder season
Winchester Model 94 30-30 for the brush
Browning Citori GTI 12 GA for bird and clays
S&W .22 Pistol take it when we ride
Mossberg 500 12 GA Tactical 18" barrel extended 5 rd. tube for the things that bump in the night
Ruger SR9-C 9mm wife's new pistol
Couple of .22 rifles for whatever


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

When hunting Moose, bear, caribeu, sheep, elk I use my Rem 300mag
When hunting deer I prefer my Rem 270 sendaro
When hog huntin i carry my AK 47 and S&W 500 mag
I havent ever went bird huntin but Im thinkin about trying it.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Deer...
Remington Model 700 .300 Ultra Mag Sendro, Leupold VXIII 6.5-20x50 harris pods
Remington Model 700 7mm Mag Leupold VXIII 6-20x50 harris pods 
Savage Model 10 .308 Leupold Mark IV 4-14x50 harris pods.... Need less to say i dont have a problem reaching out and touchin em!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Cans.... with the HK 40 Sub Compact. Bottles of selzer at 100 yards with 223 AR. if you hit em right they go about 20 feet up. Mini 30 with weaver scope, hogs. and Diamond Razor-bow hunt for turkey and deer. although I have not been deer hunting in a while. Deer look different in Florida than NY. Oh also like shooting watermelons off the fence with the Potato cannon. about 60 feet. Stupid, but Funny as H3LL... this usually involves friends and Coors or Captain.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

love me a tator cannon


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Electric Igniter from BBQ. 3 foot 2in. PVC 1 foot 4in. PVC. and Aqua Net hair spray, bout a 30 second hang time....Kicks like a mule....LOL


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

hey roboquad i always had better luck with static guard and it don't gum up the inside of the tater cannon like hairspray does. happy spud chuckin.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Whatever walks out gets shot with the old Marlin 30.30.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Deer - Remington 30.06 (and the old 30-30 model 194 sometimes)

Wabbits - 20 Guage model 870 Remington pump (synthetic stock and forearm upgrade)

Duck/Geese - The shoulder killer - 10 Guage Super Goose and the Browning 12ga once the shoulder is spent or wallet is empty (the 10 shells get costly)


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Eight said:


> Whatever walks out gets shot with the old Marlin 30.30.


Still got my old Marlin 30-30 Gold Trigger dad bought me. Actually its not mine anymore. Passed it on to my oldest son. He has a brand new 270 in the case for this year so i figure its gonna get passed on along to my youngest son. Its hard to beat a Marlin lever action for a tough reliable go anywhere gun!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

And I don't chase....



she chases for me!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been using a Handi-Rifle in the .45-70 w/Nikon 4-12x50variety here lately. I hunt in the woods mostly, so i don't need to shoot too far. I do have a Tikka .308 w/Nikon 4-12x50 if I go somewhere that I need a little more range.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got the ol' 30-30 Winchester today.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Mathews Z-max bow for Deer
Ruger 10-22 to play around with
12 ga Remington all camo, magnum-All birds
20 ga Remington-All birds
CVA Wolf Muzzeloader, was for deer but never shot one with it.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

I actually have 4 different guns that I hunt with...
the ducks and some pigs get a benelli nova 12 ga.
my "all around gun" is a winchester 70 in .270 with the stock scope..ive killed elk, deer, pigs..you name it at 450 yards with this gun..
I also have a benelli R1 in 30.06 for bigger game like elk and moose
and a Taurus Raging Bull 44. mag with a leupold m8 scope


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Deer hunt with; winchester model 70 .264 win mag made in 1971 with a Simmons 3.5-12 scope passed down from my grandfather

H&R 38-55 with bushnell 3-9 scope 

Bird hunt with either remington 870 12ga or my new browning maxus 12ga

Also have a marlin 38-55 that sits above the fireplace and was referred to as the "old gun" until recently I got to researching it and it was made in 1903. Its been passed down and my grandfather gave it to me when I turned 18. 

I'm thinking about picking up a .308 next season


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Deer with my 4x4 van. Guess who wins?


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Deer with my 4x4 van. Guess who wins?



SPEAKING OF WHICH!!..i came about 5 inches from plastering a 6 pt buck all over my armada a few days ago...scared the hell outa me..the **** thing ran arcoss 6 lanes of traffic on I95


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

haha. so the deer didnt get hit at all? He should play in the NFL haha


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

nope..the darn thing dodged every car and ran into the bushes..lol


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Got my first coyote today, used electronic call and this dude came in hot I might be hooked


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

*****, machine gun, lots of peyote...

Reminds you of nam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ I dont think that's a good combo


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I hunt moose, black bear, sheep, goat, deer but mostly moose, i use my bow as much as possible but when i need a rifle i use a 270, unless its grizz then its a 338

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

I forgot wolf and coyote and the odd grouse.


----------



## boog1969 (Apr 14, 2014)

I deer and rabbit hunt. MY three fav weapons Martin Firecat Pro compound, Barnett Headhunter crossbow and my Rem 870 wingmaster


----------

